# partager un disque dur externe entre MAC et PC EN MEME TEMPS



## sirsha (21 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, 

Je me demandais si les ports firewire et usb des disques durs externes pouvaient fonctionner en même temps? 
Je voudrais pouvoir utiliser un HDD externe possédant USB et FIREWIRE (je ne le possède pas encore cela va dépendre de vos avis) sur mon pc et mon mac EN MEME TEMPS.  
et ne pas avoir à débrancher l'un pour pouvoir brancher sur l'autre... 

La connexion en usb désactive-t-elle par exemple le firewire? 
un disque dur externe peut il ecrire ou lire des informations à destination de deux OS/machines en même temps. 

Ce serait d'une graaaaaande aide! 
merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2008)

Impossible d'utiliser un disque sur plusieurs ordis en même temps autrement qu'en réseau (disque ethernet ou WiFi) ! Par contre, rien ne déconnecte quoi que ce soit, utiliser deux connexions simultanément entraînera juste la mise "hors d'état" du disque avec perte plus que probable des données qu'il contient.


----------



## sirsha (22 Septembre 2008)

ah
pas cool
Connaissez vous la raison? est ce matériel (type: un disque dur NE PEUT suivre les instructions de 2 OS/machines en même temps)? ou est ce un bridage des constructeurs (type: c'est faisable mais ça diminuerait la quantité d'unités vendues) ?

Petite prise de tête car le but serait en live de retravailler du son venant du pc dans un logiciel qui n'existe que sur mac....une petite idée?
(je me disais le son enregistré par mon séquenceur figure dans le disque dur partagé, et je l'ouvre dans le logiciel sur mac )


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2008)

sirsha a dit:


> ah
> pas cool
> Connaissez vous la raison? est ce matériel (type: un disque dur NE PEUT suivre les instructions de 2 OS/machines en même temps)? ou est ce un bridage des constructeurs (type: c'est faisable mais ça diminuerait la quantité d'unités vendues) ?
> 
> ...



Ben nan, c'est une impossibilité technique, un peu comme une voiture qui aurait deux volants, et deux conducteurs, imagine un qui braque à gauche et l'autre à droite !

Bon, pour ton problème à toi que t'as, tu pourrais brancher le disque sur le Mac, relier PC et Mac en ethernet ou WiFi, et activer le partage Windows sur le Mac, ce qui te permettrait d'accéder au disque depuis le PC !


----------



## sirsha (22 Septembre 2008)

cauchemard
ça me rappelle mes cours d'auto école, clair ça crée des conflits lorsque 2 sont au volant. lorsque ça fait trois fois que le moniteur pile alors que tu ne t'y attends pas. et que tu as la vision de son visage encastré dans le pare brise/

ok pour mon cas précis je pense que je vais passer par le canal de l'audio, ce que je voulais éviter
2 * plus de conversion donc perte de qualité
achat d'un disque supplémentaire

parce que se déplacer avec un réseau c pas au top?
et puis configurer les réseaux, avoir des problèmes de "ok enfin je vois mon fichier mais il est en lecture seul, ah mais je ne vois rien le séquenceur de mon pc ne peut pas enregistrer dans le fichier partagé joli joli


----------



## sirsha (22 Septembre 2008)

ou peut être utiliser un DD à 2 plateaux?
un plateau pour chaque os..?

ou utiliser ces racks externes qui ont 2 emplacements DD, mais qui se montent comme si c'était un seul

ou...bon je m'emballe


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2008)

sirsha a dit:


> cauchemard
> ça me rappelle mes cours d'auto école, clair ça crée des conflits lorsque 2 sont au volant. lorsque ça fait trois fois que le moniteur pile alors que tu ne t'y attends pas. et que tu as la vision de son visage encastré dans le pare brise/
> 
> ok pour mon cas précis je pense que je vais passer par le canal de l'audio, ce que je voulais éviter
> ...





sirsha a dit:


> ou peut être utiliser un DD à 2 plateaux?
> un plateau pour chaque os..?
> 
> ou utiliser ces racks externes qui ont 2 emplacements DD, mais qui se montent comme si c'était un seul
> ...



Là, je suis dubitatif, soit tu as deux portables, que tu dois utiliser simultanément, et tu les mets en WiFi, pas de lézard (si tu compte travailler depuis les deux ordis en même temps sur le même fichier, oublie, tu ne peux même pas le faire depuis deux applis sur le même ordi (violation de partage)), soit tu les utilise alternativement, et si tu n'as pas de fichier de plus de 4 Go, tu formates ton disque en FAT32, et tu le connecte alternativement sur celui des ordis que tu utilises.

Il n'existe pas à ma connaissance, d'applications "son" qui soient "multiposte", donc lorsque plusieurs applis doivent travailler sur le même fichier, c'est forcément l'une après l'autre !


----------



## sirsha (22 Septembre 2008)

Ok mais si je débranche mon disque dur externe du pc pour le brancher sur le mac ça fait un crash splendide de mon séquenceur qui est installé dessus
le but étant que le son continue à jouer en même temps que je retravaille le fichier sur mac.

donc je crois que la solution la moins prise de tête est d'enregistrer sur le mac le son qui joue et yellllllla!


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2008)

sirsha a dit:


> Ok mais si je débranche mon disque dur externe du pc pour le brancher sur le mac ça fait un crash splendide de mon séquenceur qui est installé dessus
> le but étant que le son continue à jouer en même temps que je retravaille le fichier sur mac.
> 
> donc je crois que la solution la moins prise de tête est d'enregistrer sur le mac le son qui joue et yellllllla!



La seule en fait, si tu tiens à faire deux choses en même temps, il te faut deux fichiers, mais ça serait le cas;, même si monter le même disque sur deux ordis était possible (une appli qui ouvre un fichier le verrouille pour que d'autres ne puissent pas l'ouvrir en même temps).


----------



## sirsha (22 Septembre 2008)

ou......
de copier le fichier en question sur la clé usb du pc la retirer la donner à manger au mac ouvrir le fichier dans l'appli tout en gérant le son du pc et une clope au bec sil vouuuuus plaît
merci Pascal, effectivement je vais prendre ta soluce dès que j'aurais une carte son digne de ce nom à présenter au mac, à moins j'y pense que ma firebox qui a 2 prises firewire puisse servir en même temps au mac et au pc
ahhhh!!!on revient sur le partage de matériel entre mac et pc simultanément!!!!!
c possible???


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2008)

sirsha a dit:


> ou......
> de copier le fichier en question sur la clé usb du pc la retirer la donner à manger au mac ouvrir le fichier dans l'appli tout en gérant le son du pc et une clope au bec sil vouuuuus plaît
> merci Pascal, effectivement je vais prendre ta soluce dès que j'aurais une carte son digne de ce nom à présenter au mac, à moins j'y pense que ma firebox qui a 2 prises firewire puisse servir en même temps au mac et au pc
> ahhhh!!!on revient sur le partage de matériel entre mac et pc simultanément!!!!!
> c possible???



No way ! La seconde prise Fw sur le boîtier du disque sert uniquement à brancher deux disques sur un ordi, mais en aucun cas un disque sur deux ordis !


----------



## sirsha (23 Septembre 2008)

je parlais de ma 2ème prise firewire sur ma carte son 
c'est une presonus firebox
avez vous déjà entendu parler d'un branchement de 2 ordis sur une même carte son
simultané évidemment
pas de commutateur!


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2008)

Carte son, disque dur, ou tout autre périphérique, c'est pareil, la seconde prise, c'est pour chaîner des périphs à un ordi, pas pour chaîner des ordis à un périph !

La norme Firewire ne permet *en aucun cas* d'exploiter un périphérique simultanément depuis plusieurs ordinateurs.


----------



## teo (23 Septembre 2008)

Je ne me risquerai pas, de peur de provoquer quelques étincelles fort peur commodes


----------



## sirsha (24 Septembre 2008)

ok ok, pas de partage simultané
snif déçu
j'aime bien les étincelles..


----------

